# Rock River at the Range (pics)



## dogdown (Oct 30, 2014)

Here is a quick follow up to my new Rock River LAR15.

The gun shot outstanding. I only shot four types of ammo this day and all shot outstanding and lucky for me they were all cheap! Lol. I have other rounds I need to try but that will be for another trip.

All shot at 100 yards.

Optic is a Vortex Diamondback 3.5-10x50. Outstanding scope BTW.










American Eagle 55 Grain - hard to get a solid group with these at 100yards. But this was the best I could get.









Winchester Whitebox 55 Grain @100 yards









Remington UMC 55 Grain @100 yards









And the best shooting of the day is...

Hornady Zombie Max 55 Grains @100 yards. This is a 5 round group. 3 rounds in the same hole.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good, I like Hornady myself.


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Very good! Looks like you are about ready!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like any of those would be plenty accurate for shooting coyote, but the Hornady Zombie Max is sure preferred by your gun. Would love to have an AR that shoots this well.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice group with the Hornady bullets, think I would stick with them.


----------

